# Another Stale Grant Story....



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

*********************************************************************DISCLAIMER*****************************************************************************

You won't find any useful information regarding immigration process here . I just wanted to pen down my experience and show my gratitude towards people I am thankful to .


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Circa 2004….

Friend: So what’s your plan now ?

Me: Uhh umm First we will polish off the beer and then we will have some shots?

Friend: _In Irritated tone_.. I mean what’s your plan in life u a**h*** ?

Me : Uhh umm what’s your plan ? (_Since I didn’t have any legitimate answer I decided to save my skin by asking a counter question_)

Friend : Hmm I am planning to do my MIS from Australia 

Me : Why Australia ? We have one of the best colleges/universities in the world.. (_Now I was trying to sound intelligent but in reality I was kind of pissed by his choice of topic for discussion and for making me think_)

Friend : I don’t know .. I want a peaceful , chilled out life , I don’t want to be part of rat race and want to live peacefully ..

This is the conversation I had with one of my best friends during after party of our farewell party in our final year of engineering .

I was least interested in his philosophical crap and wanted to concentrate on my chilled beer, after all being undisputed owner of a whole case of Corona beer was a big deal at that time ☺ and on top of it he was one of those rich dads son who wears Ed Hardy Tshirts to bed, so I never took him seriously and always thought that this kind of thought process can only be afforded by filthy rich b*s**ds like him!

2 months later he left for Australia and got admission in University of Melbourne .

For me , I got enrolled in one of the best universities in the world called Life ....


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

There are approximately 195 countries in the world and I want to travel atleast half of them before I die . I started working in 2004 and thanks to my first employer I got to travel a lot and that was 1 of the biggest reason I stayed with them for 8 years !

Travel broadens up your horizons , helps you understand and appreciate different cultures , being less judgmental ..all in all makes u a better person . While I was busy exploring different cultures , making new friends , dating “exotic” girls ,driving bad a$$ cars , making some money and partying like a rockstar , 1 thing which firmly got embedded in my subconscious mind was I don’t want to stay in India !!

India is a beautiful country but it was not working out for me , reasons were and are endless . I will save them for some other day .

Once it was decided that I don’t want to stay in India , I started exploring the idea of migrating to a foreign land . List was quite narrow but I was confused . But I was sure on 2 criteria’s 

1. I wanted to migrate to a country, which speak “Queens “ language. Don’t ask me the reason because even I am not sure about it 
2. That country cannot be very cold and rainy should have lots of beaches and sun. 

After this choice was simple and decision was made, Australia it is!


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

In 2013 I realized that age is not on my side anymore as I was running 30 and I need to act fast if I want to migrate and seek PR in Australia. That is when I started the mammoth process of Australia Immigration.

I am not going to educate you guys on the process as most of you know it better than me apart from that plethora of information is available on our wonderful forum. I will just share my timelines, milestones and my thoughts about our forum .


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

In Feb 2013, I was in Delhi and decided to visit one of the most reputed immigration consultants in Nehru Place. I am dying to mention the name but don’t want to be on wrong side of the moderators. Anyways, I took an appointment and reached their office on time . Receptionist asked me to wait and called in the “counselor” who was supposed to educate me on the whole process. 

“Counselor” came in , took me to her cubicle and handed over a bunch of brochures and started out with elucidating me on how great her company is and how can they change my life for better . I asked her about various steps involved , time for each stage , possible challenges , fees involved etc and to my surprise she was clueless about it ! The only thing which kept me interested in her was the perfume she was wearing , the way she was playing with her blow dried hair and her hazel eyes . 

I rang up few more immigration consultants and everytime I was disappointed with their know how on the subject . That was when I started searching about the process on internet and felt that I can do it myself without any help from consultants .

Oh by the way the perfume “Counselor” at the office of first immigration consultant I went to wearing was , “Chanel by Chance” . How do I know ? Because I asked her along with her cell number . She blushed , smiled and gave told me name of the perfume and her cell number . That was the ONLY fruitful information I ever got from immigration consultants


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

I came across this forum after I appeared for IELTS , sometime in March 2013 . I registered myself in Sep 2013 . I am on lots of internet forums on different topics like cars , bikes , travel , tattoos , bodybuilding and what not . The biggest problem on internet forums is that its REALLY easy to misinterpret other persons tone and intentions . 

But I don’t feel this issue on our forum as most of the times we all behave well (hi _shel , wats up ) and nobody doubts on the intentions of each other . We all strive for same goal yet we help each other with best possible advice , share information , motivate each other , we get happy when one of us get grant , we go into depression when somebodies Visa get rejected . Sounds clichéd but I genuinely believe that this is one BIG happy family ! 

I made some friends for life here, I came across some crazy people who PM’ed me their personal email id’s and phone numbers telling me that they may not visit the forum frequently from now on so if I need any help I can give them a shout!
Initially I thought that they are immigration consultants  but with time I realized that they are just good Samaritans . And let me tell you , I did call them up and wrote them emails and they did helped me out in every possible way!


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

I want to hug each one of you and say thank you ☺ I am really nervous in mentioning names . Please forgive me if I missed out on anybody but you know that I am thankful and so very greatful to each of you . 
Some people I can recall for guiding ,motivating and loving me are 

felix2020
ratnesh nagori
jre05
Mack1982
msaeed
allisgreat
askmohit
cb2406
_shel
Santhosh.15
niveditanwr3
sunnyboi
huzefa85
maq_qatar
chennaiguy
sathiyaseelan
About2013
Sai2Aus
anujmalhotra262
kct22
computerian
Panko
GBTUSA
goodguy2
espresso
AncientGlory
Alnaibii
SRS_2013
Neville Smith
chiku2006
warlock233
rahulreshu
snarayan
Pame
Girl Aussie
bond_bhai
rohit1_sharma
Ozdream123
lovetosmack
mainak
MaxTheWolf
Bangali_Oz
wangqiubloke
eyyunni1985
zameer.ise
rockyrambo
Achillies
BHAVIN CROWN
ALIPA
anish13
cancerialrules
Nishant Dundas
visitkangaroos
DSS
DivineGrace
samdam
moitrai
Waqarali2005
saiffuddin
kavith
rajfirst
smady41
jestin684
Happybets
karnavidyut
SS70011005
sandyJ
manmvk
SandyJ
monte1
jatadi


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

What’s next ? I will finish the bottle of wine which I opened last night and after that I will do some cigars 

I don’t have any immediate plans to travel Australia even for validation trip . Irony is maybe I will never move to Australia ! But again one thing which life taught me more than once is – Never say never . So I will wait and see where my destiny will take me next . 

I will try my level best to keep myself available for the forum . It’s my moral responsibility to “pay it forward” 
Once again Thank You for being there for me . 

Since I have your attention right now , I would like to take this opportunity to apologize to the people I offended with my personal views or my so called sense of humor . I am sorry it must be unintentional .

Best of luck with your grants , stay calm and pay it forward..

Sincerely Yours 
PD


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

prseeker said:


> What’s next ? I will finish the bottle of wine which I opened last night and after that I will do some cigars
> 
> I don’t have any immediate plans to travel Australia even for validation trip . Irony is maybe I will never move to Australia ! But again one thing which life taught me more than once is – Never say never . So I will wait and see where my destiny will take me next .
> 
> ...


lol DG - Direct Grant !!!!!!!!! :second::second::second:

:welcome: When lane:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2014)

prseeker said:


> What’s next ? I will finish the bottle of wine which I opened last night and after that I will do some cigars
> 
> I don’t have any immediate plans to travel Australia even for validation trip . Irony is maybe I will never move to Australia ! But again one thing which life taught me more than once is – Never say never . So I will wait and see where my destiny will take me next .
> 
> ...


Ab rulayega kya pagle....... eace:
Enjoy every bit of life as it comes


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Aww, thank you for the note, really appreciate it. All the best in your future endeavor.

Girl Aussie



prseeker said:


> I want to hug each one of you and say thank you ☺ I am really nervous in mentioning names . Please forgive me if I missed out on anybody but you know that I am thankful and so very greatful to each of you .
> Some people I can recall for guiding ,motivating and loving me
> 
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

All the best buddy.....njoy ur life wid some gr8 hot chi_ _s!! :d


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Great story m8! Congratulations and All the best!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Cheers Mate....Thanks for the mention.

Good luck and God bless !!


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Congrats PRseeker,
I recall we got invited on the same date. I am really glad you got your grant - a "DG" at that.
I hope to share this kind of happy experience soon.
btw, this is a "story well told".
Your IELTS should have been indicating "9,9,8,8"
Cheers and God Bless you.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats and thanks for the mention.

This is indeed a great community to be part of...

All the best!


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

Even though I am new to this forum and dont know any of you mentioned in the post.. this was an awesome read!!! Brought a smile to my face.. Good luck and cheers..


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the mention prseeker  It definitely feels like a big family here. Almost everyday I look out for few regular members post and that includes yours! Australia fits your needs for beaches and the weather. It's been a long journey and I hope you do make the move, at least for few years to experience the beautiful country and culture. All the best with your decisions and move 

BTW, is your friend still in Australia and has his course helped into get into a better job than he expected? Please let us know


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank YOU for mentioning my name....Congrats once again....Very good narrative....Lets stay inn touch....

Will PM you....


----------



## manmvk (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi PD,

Thanks for your kindness as you mentioned my id.

You were bit tensed regarding the delay of co allocation and grant. But why are you not interested to move ?! Want to finish one more wine bottle.. 

All the best!


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Congratulations prseeker...yes this forum has become an integral part of our life during this migration process, my journey is still not over, but I am sure Inshallah soon I will be starting a thread like you...

The discussion we had on a Merged medical thread regrading the change of the status was one of the funniest discussion people can have in a situation of tension and anxiety..thumbs up to your humor..


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Congrats on the grant!

And any reason why you are not moving soon? Or not moving to OZ at all?


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> Congrats PRseeker,
> I recall we got invited on the same date. I am really glad you got your grant - a "DG" at that.
> I hope to share this kind of happy experience soon.
> btw, this is a "story well told".
> ...


Hey whats up! Yes we got the invite on same day and you told me that you will file the visa once you get a fresh referral letter .... 

I am sure that I will be writing a congratulatory message to you very soon , you will be in my prayers .

Thanks for the compliments , wish u a super speedy grant .

Stay Blessed 
PD


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Thanks for the mention prseeker  It definitely feels like a big family here. Almost everyday I look out for few regular members post and that includes yours! Australia fits your needs for beaches and the weather. It's been a long journey and I hope you do make the move, at least for few years to experience the beautiful country and culture. All the best with your decisions and move
> 
> BTW, is your friend still in Australia and has his course helped into get into a better job than he expected? Please let us know


Thanks for the wishes and compliments .

Yes friend is still in Australia and he is an Australian Citizen now . He completed in course in 2007 and got the job right after the course . He did his MIS from Melbourne University . 

He worked for a couple of years as a Business Analyst and finally called it quits . Now he owns a Courier Company and a chain of departmental stores . He got his dad finance the business


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

manmvk said:


> Hi PD,
> 
> Thanks for your kindness as you mentioned my id.
> 
> ...





Vijay24 said:


> Congrats on the grant!
> 
> And any reason why you are not moving soon? Or not moving to OZ at all?


Reasons for being reluctant to move are personal , they have nothing to do with job market in Australia or any other factor . 

I have been traveling and staying out of India since 2004 . We are 2 brothers and my brother is also settled outside India , so my parents are all alone in India . 

Last year my father survived a major heart attack . Now every time my mom calls me , my heart skips a beat thinking that this can be about my father or any other unfortunate incident .

I am settled in Dubai from last 2 years , its easier to bring your parents/siblings here as visa norms are very lenient . It's only 3 hours fly time from India . 

But as they say , never say never


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

verma4luv said:


> Hello prseeker...can u pls guide me exactly what the diac said abt the spouse functional english...is it overall 4.5 or should be in each 4.5...


Dear Vermaji , 

You have to be patient with your queries and have to post the questions in relevant thread . 
Trying to find a cuban cigar in Siachen , wont fetch you desired results . 

Now coming to your question , its overall 4.5 .

Regards 
PD


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

verma its simple your ielts is determined by your lowest score


----------



## krish1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow! This is really a great news! Congrats prseeker..
And here I was thinking low on why there has been no correspondence from dibp as its been 3 weeks since I lodged my visa. Wish you all the best in your next steps.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Guys


----------



## hansrajpriya (Feb 11, 2014)

*Great Thread*



prseeker said:


> Thanks Guys


Wow what an amazing thread @prseeker. Your story shall definitely encourage and motivate many people like it did to me. Best of luck for your future. Sorry I am a stranger here, I posted as I could not resist  (Y).


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

hansrajpriya said:


> Wow what an amazing thread @prseeker. Your story shall definitely encourage and motivate many people like it did to me. Best of luck for your future. Sorry I am a stranger here, I posted as I could not resist  (Y).


Thanks for the kind words . No you are not stranger , you are part of this small happy family called expatforum . 

If possible update your signature . See ya around ..


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Thanks for the kind words . No you are not stranger , you are part of this small happy family called expatforum .
> 
> If possible update your signature . See ya around ..


Hey prseeker,

I sent you a PM sometime back and still anxiously awaiting your kind words :fingerscrossed:

cheers,
Guru


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

gurudev said:


> Hey prseeker,
> 
> I sent you a PM sometime back and still anxiously awaiting your kind words :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Maalik , its difficult to comprehend in a para or 2 . Gimme a call on my cell , I will try to help to best of my capabilities .


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi prseeker,

Nice thread, liked the way you expressed yourself. I appreciate the efforts you took to share your thoughts, which i am sure will be helpful to many.

Cheers


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Definitely not stale...  each of these write-ups from successful brethren raises our spirits... hearty congratz and all the very best with your future plans mate...

Best Regards,
Savio


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

Very nice write up...one of my first read thread after joining expat forum..


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

prseeker said:


> Thanks for the kind words . No you are not stranger , you are part of this small happy family called expatforum .
> 
> If possible update your signature . See ya around ..


Dear prseeker,

Need your help

My Details are:

AGE: *32 Years*
Qualification: *B.Tech. Computer Science & Engineering*
Experience: *8 Years as Systems Administrator*
Preparing for IELTS

An agent is suggesting me to go for PTE instead of IELTS.

I want to apply under 189 Subclass. ANZSCO 263111

I need to draft a relevant experience letter.
Can you help me.

Regards


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice story. In many ways similar with mine except the overseas employment travels. Contrasts for the grant. I hope you have already landed in Australia and enjoying your weekends in one of those sunny beaches now.


----------



## colind29 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi prseeker,

Firstly, congratulations on your success. I am currently in Dubai too and I see that you had come across a situation when you had to apply for your US PCC and Indian PCC from here. Could you please guide me in the right direction for the US PCC please? I believe I could get the Indian PCC via BLS International. Your help is much appreciated.

Thank you,
Colin.

P.S: I have sent you a message on another thread as well. A reply in either place would be really great! Thanks!


----------

